# how to make this body butter less greasy



## normajean999 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi. I recently made my first body butter.  

It was:
32g mango
32g shae
64g grapeseed
1 TBSP arrowroot

I used grapeseed as I read it would be less greasy than other oils.  So my question is if I want it less greasy should I increase the mango or shae?  I wouldn't mind if it got harder as a result.  This is pretty soft as it is.  Or any other comments/suggestions/replacements to make it less greasy? I've also got olive, almond, and avocado. I haven't ever bought or really used body butter before so maybe this is as good as it gets.  Just curious. TIA!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 19, 2015)

Body butter without any water and emulsifier in is always going to feel greasy to a certain extent. It won't readily absorb into the skin and leaves a residue. I think this will happen whatever oils you use. The arrowroot should help a little bit, other people have said isopropyl myristate helps to prevent the greasy feeling.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 19, 2015)

I can't imagine a product made with nothing but oils not being greasy, kinda goes with the territory.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, body butters made with butters and oil will be greasy.  I use Isopropyl Myristate and it's helped a great deal with the greasiness. But to be expectied with this product.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jan 19, 2015)

normajean999 said:


> Hi. I recently made my first body butter.
> 
> It was:
> 32g mango
> ...



On the one hand, an anhydrous product is always going to be a bit greasy, I do think we can make your recipe a bit drier feeling though.  I'd switch it to:
64g Mango
32g Shea
32g Grapeseed
2 teaspoons tapioca starch (I recomend the tapioca starch over the arrowroot powder you have been using only because it is what I use, and I know it is effective).

You might also want to consider adding a little vitamin E-  grapeseed oil has a pretty short shelf life.  If you want to make this even drier feeling, you could try taking the shea out all-together and either using more mango, or replacing it with something like Sal butter.


----------



## normajean999 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry I guess I wasn't very clear.  I understand it is going to be greasy because its oil.  I just wondered if my recipe was going to be more greasy then if I added more butters or other items I may not have used.  Thanks for the tips! 

Is tapioca starch something I can pick up at the store typically? Like possibly at walmart.  Headed there in awhile.  Is it just on the baking aisle?

And yes I do plan on adding vitamin e once I get a recipe I like.  I am making small batches that last a couple weeks.


----------



## biarine (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't use body butter I don't like them but I love body lotion. This is my a rosehip body cream scent with rose geranium, olive oil, rice bran and avocado.


----------



## biarine (Jan 19, 2015)

this is the photo


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, reducing the liquid fat and increasing the solid fat will help make it drier feeling.  Reducing the proportion of Shea to mango will also make it drier, since shea is Greasier feeling than mango butter.  That's why I suggested those specific changes in my last post.  As I said, taking the shea out all-together and replacing it with more mango or something like sal butter might also be something to think about.  I don't know if you'll find tapioca starch at the store or not- my grocery store doesn't have it (they only have the little pearls- you want the stuff that looks like flour- actually, I think it's sometimes called tapioca flour).  I've been told it's prevalent in Asian markets, if you have any around you.  Again- I don't know that tapioca starch is an improvement over the arrowroot- it's just that the tapioca is what I know- I know it works well. Please keep us posted!  Good luck.


----------



## normajean999 (Jan 19, 2015)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> Yes, reducing the liquid fat and increasing the solid fat will help make it drier feeling. Reducing the proportion of Shea to mango will also make it drier, since shea is Greasier feeling than mango butter. That's why I suggested those specific changes in my last post. As I said, taking the shea out all-together and replacing it with more mango or something like sal butter might also be something to think about. I don't know if you'll find tapioca starch at the store or not- my grocery store doesn't have it (they only have the little pearls- you want the stuff that looks like flour- actually, I think it's sometimes called tapioca flour). I've been told it's prevalent in Asian markets, if you have any around you. Again- I don't know that tapioca starch is an improvement over the arrowroot- it's just that the tapioca is what I know- I know it works well. Please keep us posted! Good luck.


 
I found it at walmart! Will give it a try.  Thanks for all the tips!!!


----------



## normajean999 (Jan 19, 2015)

biarine said:


> I don't use body butter I don't like them but I love body lotion. This is my a rosehip body cream scent with rose geranium, olive oil, rice bran and avocado.


 
Looks lovely!  I'm currently awaiting my shipment of stuff to make lotion.  I can't wait.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2015)

I used the tapioca starch as well and my body butter doesn't feel oily for long. I used shea, mango, coconut, avocado and jojoba but I do think the starch helps with the feel of the butter once it's on.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 19, 2015)

I use tapioca starch too and think it's perfect.  The feel is powdery, then the butter melts on the skin and then it goes back to being powdery once rubbed in. It's a really nice addition. I get mine from Amazon as it's less expensive there for the amounts that I buy with free Prime shipping.

I use the modified tapioca starch as it's supposed to be able to absorb more scent per WSP (I use it in bath bombs too). I haven't tested the two versions out to see if that's really true but figured any cost difference on Amazon was pretty insignificant.

Anyone know if that's really the case?  Is modified tapioca better for scent absorption or is it just marketing?


----------

